# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Appel aux dons, Au Bonheur Des Chats, Galaxie chatonne avec un prolapsus et plaie

## Elasolidad

Galaxie est une jeune minette d'environ 4 mois que nous avons trappée ce 29/10,  elle était en très mauvais état, avec un prolapsus rectal ainsi qu'une grosse plaie sur le dos près de la queue. Elle a du être hospitalisée en urgence afin dêtre opérée de son prolapsus, une intervention pour sa plaie a été faite et elle a été de nouveau hospitalisé en urgence, par la suite à causes de très grosses coliques qui ont engagé son pronostique vital.  
Elle est restée plusieurs jours à la clinique sous perfusion et va désormais mieux, la convalescence sera longue pour cette petite rescapée.
lAssociation Au Bonheur des chats, la pris en charge, malgré les nombreux gros sauvetages déjà en cours, comme Léa, une minette jetée à la rue avec des tumeurs mammaires qui a été opérée il y a peu,ce qui a occasionné de gros frais vétérinaires pour lassociation.  Les factures sélèvent à plus de 600 euros au total pour la petite Galaxie et à plus de 810 pour Léa. Tout cela a mis dans le rouge les finances de lassociation.
Je vous mets les factures en fichiers joints, ainsi que des photos de la petite Galaxie.
Voici le lien paypal de l'association : 

*https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=9304987
* 
, il est aussi possible de faire un virement, dans ce cas, le rib sera envoyé en MP.
Les dons peuvent également être envoyés à ladresse de la vice présidente de lassociation  :  
Au Bonheur Des Chats
Chez Mme Bernard Agnès  
12 impasse des pins
60150 Le Plessis Brion
Tout don sera le bienvenue et est déductible des impôts, nous remercions infiniment par avance, tous ceux qui pourront les soutenir, et ainsi les aider à continuer leurs formidables actions.

----------


## Elasolidad

Il est Aussi possible de les soutenir avec 1 par mois via Teaming, voici le lien vers le site : https://www.teaming.net/aubonheurdeschats

----------


## Elasolidad

Galaxie a des hauts et des bas, mais elle s'accroche la puce  L'association a pris en charge, il y a peu de temps, Elie, une chatonne de 8 semaines avec double fracture du fémur et caudectomie

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Elasolidad

Galaxie  est de nouveau hospitalisée en urgence depuis ce matin, elle souffre  d'un problème cardiaque et son état est critique, pauvre puce   L'association a grand besoin de soutien, n'hésitez pas à mettre un  petit mot si vous faites un don, que l'on sache si la cagnotte avance   Je préfère ne pas solliciter la présidente à ce sujet, elle a forte à  faire avec plus de 70 chats, âgés ou avec des pathologies pour la  majorité. N'hésitez pas à vous inscrire sur teaming, 1 euro par mois ce  n'est pas grand chose  Dès que j'ai du nouveau pour Galaxie, je donnerai des nouvelles, en espérant qu'elles soit meilleures

----------


## Elasolidad

Les nouvelles ne sont pas bonnes, la petite Galaxie a rejoint les étoiles 😭

GALAXIE  était en détresse respiratoire dû à une déficience cardiaque malgré son très  jeune âge..(examens..échographie), elle est tombé dans le coma samedi  soir, tout aura été tenté en vain, repose en paix ma belle 😭 🌹🌹🌹

Un collègue de la présidente qui avait adopté une minette handicapée il y a 5 ans à l'association, c'était prit d'affection pour elle, c'est lui qui lui avait donné son prénom et il voulait l'adopter  :Frown:  Elle n'aura pas eu cette chance, pauvre puce, on y croyait tellement 😭😭😭 Mais elle n'est pas morte seule dehors à agoniser dans un coin dans l'indifférence la plus totale  ::

----------


## cbb44

rip  ::

----------


## Elasolidad

L'association a récupéré une chatonne d'environ 3 mois et demi avec une fracture du bassin qui a été prénommée Sativa, elle doit faire un séjour en cagothérapie pour se remettre, l'association a besoin de croquettes et de boîtes de pâté pour chaton outre les dons financiers mais également de couvertures.

Voici l'adresse pour envoyer les dons : 

Mme Bernard Agnès

12 impasse des pins
60150 le plessis brion 



Elie a trouvé un adoptant et partira le rejoindre dès que sa double fracture du fémur sera remise  :Smile:  

Voici la petite Sativa 



Pour le moment, l'association a pu récupérer avec notre appel aux dons 140, je mettrai en ligne la dernière facture de la petite Galaxie dès que je l'aurai  :Frown:

----------


## cbb44

pour les couvertures vous pouvez essayer les recycleries, emmaüs et autres pour qu'ils vous donnent les produits invendables (troués, tachés ...) ou qu'ils vous fassent des tous petits prix

----------


## GADYNETTE

rip pour le petit chat décédé....heureuse que SATIVA ait trouvé un foyer (mais vous ne dites pas, je crois, combien il manque pour l'opération ???)

----------


## Elasolidad

> rip pour le petit chat décédé....heureuse que SATIVA ait trouvé un foyer (mais vous ne dites pas, je crois, combien il manque pour l'opération ???)


En fait, j'ai mis les factures en fichiers joints dans le tout premier message, il y a 3 factures pour l'instant pour un total de 603,96€, j'attends la dernière pour la publier.

----------

